# Edenwood Mill - Stubbins / Lancashire May 2012



## sonyes (Jun 16, 2012)

Built in 1801, Edenwood mill has been empty since 2001.

In the early part of the last century the factory was extended and developed as a dyeing facility for Turnbull and Stockdale Limited, to compliment their weaving, bleaching, printing and distribution activities.
Between 1968 and 2001 the Edenwood factory was solely used as a specialist hand block printing unit.

Unfortunately this place is now trashed beyond belief, but still has a certain charm. Upper floors are deadly!! 

Pics:




_DSC4267 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4244 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4242 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4238 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4235 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4229 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4224crop (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4218 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4216 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4195 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4187 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4181 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4180 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4156 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4138 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4131 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4128 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4118 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4111 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4108 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4102 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC41012 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr




_DSC4070 (Copy) by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 16, 2012)

It's got a certain charm still


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 16, 2012)

I like the hermaphrodite cat. The best pic for me is the columns with the light from the door behind them.

Good stuff.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 16, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I like the hermaphrodite cat.



Haha, do you see boobs and tackle?? I saw paws and man gear


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 16, 2012)

Brillant Find Thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 16, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Haha, do you see boobs and tackle?? I saw paws and man gear



Oh yeah, it could be that I guess! It's a bit of an acid nightmare mind!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 16, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Oh yeah, it could be that I guess! It's a bit of an acid nightmare mind!



Haha well nothing wrong with that


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 16, 2012)

Great set of images of a well trashed place , but they have made me want to see it now


----------



## sonyes (Jun 16, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Great set of images of a well trashed place , but they have made me want to see it now



Definitely worth a look, but do it on a nice day!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 16, 2012)

looks like it once was a smashing little place...another great capture, thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like an interesting mooch, though a little deadly with the looks of them floorboards! Again, great shots! Thanks


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 16, 2012)

Great set of photos  and a place well worth visiting, I was in there for over 3hours !


----------



## sonyes (Jun 16, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Looks like an interesting mooch, though a little deadly with the looks of them floorboards! Again, great shots! Thanks



Thank you 

Yea it is a bit dodgy to say the least, and will only get worse as there is now very little roof left, so its open to the elements. Shame!!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 16, 2012)

_Nyx_ said:


> Great set of photos  and a place well worth visiting, I was in there for over 3hours !



It is a good place, and you seem to find another room around every corner. I've seen a couple of your shots from here and they were excellent, would be good to see your report


----------

